# Static: options?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

During the course of my reading since joining here I have come across references to anti static measures used by some manufacturers and what happens when these are removed.

Because I am a newb and an electrician to boot, certain things come to mind and this is one of those:

Has anyone tried using conductive paint? especially on plastics used in the outlet chute of a grinder

Grounding (sic) such a painted part to earth (by having said painted part in contact with the case) would seem at first glance to be beneficial.

(/musings of a fool)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

grumpydaddy said:


> During the course of my reading since joining here I have come across references to anti static measures used by some manufacturers and what happens when these are removed.
> 
> Because I am a newb and an electrician to boot, certain things come to mind and this is one of those:
> 
> ...


I spent a fair amount of time trying to come up with a good anti-static solution.

The best solution that seems to have been found by any manufacturer is 'grounding the grounds'. The grinders that are able to 'throw' the grinds from the burrs onto a grounded piece of metal seem to fare well (like the RR55) as most of the coffee manages to discharge before hitting another surface, as far as I can tell the RR55's static flap and the Mazzers static grid work on this basis. But this doesn't seem to apply universally, statically charged grounds will still manage to attach themselves to a grounded piece of metal.

Conductive paints sounds like a good idea, but I imagine it would only help with grinders that are largely plastic... I remember reading a HB thread that compared a plastic container to a metal one for collecting grounds, with a metal container (which would need to be grounded through body contact or grinder contact) showing little to no signs of static, and a plastic one the exact opposite, a nightmare for static.


----------

